

Breakouts: Implementations of the game Breakout in various JavaScript engines - damagednoob
http://www.jsbreakouts.org/

======
Namrog84
That's a great example. It would be great if there were a little right up
talking about pros and cons or difficulties you faced with each engine. Is one
better in dev for you personally for any reason?

------
kelukelugames
I've tried lmgtfy a little, but is there an easy way to make a match 3 game in
javascript?

My goal in life is to make a match 3 game with food and you get points based
on the number of calories.

~~~
rev_bird
Give this a shot:
[https://github.com/search?l=JavaScript&q=match+3&ref=searchr...](https://github.com/search?l=JavaScript&q=match+3&ref=searchresults&type=Repositories&utf8=%E2%9C%93)

------
michaelmior
The title is a little confusing. It probably should read "various Javascript
_game_ engines"

